# Just Opened A Watch For The 1St Time



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Took me a grand total of about 5 seconds to prise open the back.

It says "EMPRESS" "A.W.C.Co" on the inside back cover.

Also says "Case Made In Canada". "2029895" in a V-shape.

Then on removing the inner movement cover, the inside cover repeats all the details above and the movement itself says "RECORD" "SWISS MADE" "25 jewels".

Can any of you pocket watch experts and enthusiasts shed any light regarding age and history of such a pocket watch? or is this all incredibly hum-drum info? (I'm excited at least - I've never done this before!)

ALSO - This watch used to work fine about 20 years ago but now it only seems to work as long as the face isn't pointing up the way. Fine if you only need to know the time when you're flat on your back and can "look up" to the watch, but not exactly practical!

ANY IDEAS, anyone?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't help with details, but maybe Andreas or Julian or others will have some info for you. :yes:

Only running face down, well first, a SERVICE ON SOMETHING THIS AGE WOULDN'T GO WRONG







but if it only goes in one position, that often means a problem with the balance wheel and assembly (somewheres). That would need looking at by someone with an idea of what to look for, and the skills to fix it. (not really a beginner's task if the watch has sentimental value to you - fine if you pick one up off the bay with this fault and you are happy to bludger it totally in the interest of the learning curve) 

May have been dropped sometime ?


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, Mel.

I shall definitely get it serviced and repaired - it's not an heirloom, so once that's done I'll probably move it on - along with the nice elm stand that was bought for me by my clever mother-in-law (daughter of a watchmaker) at the same time as my wife bought me the watch itself...



















and specially for MA - the stand, which is made from a single piece of elm and has a nice bowl in the base for rings and cufflinks and tiepins etc...


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the definition of what makes a watch a "half hunter"?

And the derivation of the term?

And speaking of which - can anyone suggest a person or place to whom/wher I might go to get this one serviced/repaired?

All advice welcomed as always...


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> Can anyone tell me the definition of what makes a watch a "half hunter"?
> 
> And the derivation of the term?
> 
> ...


A full hunter watch has a solid lid to the case and must be opened in order to be read. A variation is the half or demi hunter. In this style, the centre of the case is replaced by glass, allowing the hands to be seen and the watch read without the need to open the cover. A half hunter thus provides maximum convenience whilst a full gives best protection.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dusty said:


> YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me the definition of what makes a watch a "half hunter"?
> ...


I would suggest that at some stage the hands may have been changed.....usually on a half hunter, the hour hand has two spades, one visible when the case is closed, and a second one only visible when opened. Someone asked this question ages ago and I had some pics, but I've since deleted them. Look at some half hunters on the Bay of E and you'll see what I mean. BTW, has it still got the small crystal in the front cover?

Edit: Typical Example


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:
> ...


No - unfortunately the small crystal appears to have gone missing - shame.

I've noticed a local jeweller in Wokingham has a lot of new and late vintage half hunters - I might ask him to service/repair this one and ask about the possibility of restoring it with the reintroduction of the crystal.


----------

